# XDm laser sight



## northerenwhitetail

I am looking for a laser sight for my XDm, i want a green light and would prefer to have one in the position of my guide rod, but if not then whatever ppl think is best


----------



## recoilguy

I do not think they have a guide rod laser for the XD but I do not know for sure. Green is even harder to get. Here is a green laser link for the gun that makes a quality laser. It is pretty big but works good.

Look Here

CG


----------



## zhurdan

In my opinion, lasers are a crutch. Spend the money on more ammo. With "useful" practice (not just slinging lead) a laser is completely unnecessary and has some drawbacks. I don't need a laser to put a well aimed shot where I want it to go if time allows, and if there isn't time to take a precise shot, there won't be time to turn the damn thing on. Being able to shoot a tight grouping isn't a result of a laser. In fact, I've seen that people often take longer to make a shot with a laser because they're tracking the dot, not focusing on proper form. For instance, if I look at something that I'm about to shoot, from repetitious practice, I can draw and punch the gun out with the sights ON what I was looking at. That comes from useful practice, not some gimmicky green dot. Learn to shoot better, leave the lasers for Buck Rogers. :mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy

I think lasers are a tool and when used properly are very beneficial to anyone with an open mind. If you are buying it because you are under the misguided perception your bullet will follow the beam and end up at the dot, quit reading Buck Rodgers and get a dose of reality.

You do need to learn to shoot proficently and to draw and handle you gun with consitancy and confidence. There is no substitute for that. To assume everyone using a laser is lazy and wants an eay answer to shooting good is a bit misguided. I've seen people take way too long trying to line their sights up just perfect, just so,that dioesn't mean do away with sights.

I have a laser on one of my many guns and I can draw it from my IWB holster activate the laser and have the dot right where I was looking for it to be in an instant. What does that come from? Useful and repetitious practice. You assume the laser is a crutch and that any one with one will not practice is silly and irrational. Technology is not somethng to be afraid of. Just because someone can use something you can't, doesn't mean it is useless to anyone but you. I have seen guys with Titleist irons shot rounds in the high 90's It isn't the clubs fault it is the golfers. Same priniple holds true for lasers.

They are a good tool and can help a shooter in many ways. they can help an experianced shooter as well as one learning new techniques.

If you are buying it because Green dots look cool...hey its your money. If you are buying it because you can't shoot and you think this will magically make you better. buy more bullets practice more. If you are comfortable and believe the laser will help you be more proficent in certian situations, laser up!

RCG


----------



## zhurdan

recoilguy said:


> I think lasers are a tool and when used properly are very beneficial to anyone with an open mind. If you are buying it because you are under the misguided perception your bullet will follow the beam and end up at the dot, quit reading Buck Rodgers and get a dose of reality.
> 
> You do need to learn to shoot proficently and to draw and handle you gun with consitancy and confidence. There is no substitute for that. To assume everyone using a laser is lazy and wants an eay answer to shooting good is a bit misguided. I've seen people take way too long trying to line their sights up just perfect, just so,that dioesn't mean do away with sights.
> 
> I have a laser on one of my many guns and I can draw it from my IWB holster activate the laser and have the dot right where I was looking for it to be in an instant. What does that come from? Useful and repetitious practice. You assume the laser is a crutch and that any one with one will not practice is silly and irrational. Technology is not somethng to be afraid of. Just because someone can use something you can't, doesn't mean it is useless to anyone but you. I have seen guys with Titleist irons shot rounds in the high 90's It isn't the clubs fault it is the golfers. Same priniple holds true for lasers.
> 
> They are a good tool and can help a shooter in many ways. they can help an experianced shooter as well as one learning new techniques.
> 
> If you are buying it because Green dots look cool...hey its your money. If you are buying it because you can't shoot and you think this will magically make you better. buy more bullets practice more. If you are comfortable and believe the laser will help you be more proficent in certian situations, laser up!
> 
> RCG


Wow... well lets see...I have a very open mind. I've tried lasers, and IN MY OPINION (which I stated before as well) they do nothing to aide in the proper presentation of the weapon, but without significant training, especially newer shooters, they'll chase the dot. 
As far as if I'm misguided about where lasers and bullets go... I assure you lasers have the same problems as an optic, there's holdover (or in the case of most lasers hold under) depending on distance to target. I think that should clear up any thought of me being misguided. Oh, and I used to _watch_ Buck Rogers (there's no "d") on TV.

I make no assumptions about people being lazy for buying lasers. I simply stated that their time and money would most likely be better spend "future proofing" their shooting by focusing on the skills necessary to shoot well with or without the aide of a laser/red dot/insert newest gadget here.

If you're seeing people taking way too long to line up their sights just perfect, then they clearly are at a different skill level than someone who does not take as long (assuming hits where they wanted them). Hence why I always recommend people get some meaningful, useful training/training time rather than slap a whiz-bang on their new blaster. I think you'd agree that far outpaces gadgetry.

Your ability to draw a weapon and have the dot where you wanted it speaks to your repetitious practice and I commend you, but assuming that I I'm against technology is a bit off base. I use EoTech's and Aimpoints on my rifles all the time, in fact I prefer them to iron sights, but every time I buy a new/different weapon, I learn to shoot it well with the irons. Why? Because, even though I'm not "afraid" of technology, I am afraid of relying on it solely as it can and may fail. With that being said, I know I'll always possess the skills necessary to operate the weapon without the "aide" of technology.

BTW, I've put lasers to good use before... and to summarize... I just think that people would be better served with proper training and useful range time than putting something on the gun as soon as they buy it.


----------

